# A Glass of Shadow - Liz Williams & Tanith Lee



## Ian Whates

*A Glass of Shadow *
*Liz Williams*
*Intro by Tanith Lee*​ 
NewCon Press' latest title is a fabulous collection from Liz Williams. Liz, who holds degrees in philosophy and artificial intelligence, worked as a teacher in Kazakhstan when that country was in turmoil, has read palms on Brighton pier, worked as a warden on the rugged Skomer island and now co-runs a witchcraft business in Glastonbury, is one of Britains finest fantasy and science fiction writers.

Nineteen stories personally selected by the author, including two original to the collection; tales that delve into our psyche and investigate the fragility of the human condition, that draw aside the veils of mundane reality to reveal the hidden truths of this world and beyond.

Available as a signed limited hardback (100 copies), paperback, and kindle.

www.newconpress.co.uk​ 





cover art by Anne Sudworth​ 
A collection of stories that transports the reader from the icy Mars of _Winterstrike _to the searing deserts of Kazakhstan; from the exotic streets of Inspector Chen’s Singapore Three to the forgotten waterways and hidden courtyards of Venice. Liz Williams writes science fiction with the rich textures of the very best fantasy, and fantasy with the sensibilities of high-end science fiction. ​ 
*“*From the moment you open this collection, you leave the Known behind and enter the brighter, darker, more _actual _possibility that lies just through that door, over that hill…” _Tanith Lee_

“Williams has mastered the art of writing clearly and believably about weird, alien worlds.” _The Times_

“Liz Williams' writing awakens the mind and transports the senses. When it has you thus distracted it is also stealthily penetrating the secret heart of things.” _Tricia Sullivan._

“Williams weaves a rich, complicated tapestry that merges life with afterlife, otherworldly with worldly and human with inhuman.” _Publishers Weekly_


----------



## sabolich

What an amazingly cool title. Congrats on the collection!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It sounds wonderful.  Liz Williams is a fantastic writer.  But could you give a list of the stories in this collection, or at least tell me if there is overlap between this collection and *The Banquet of the Lords of Night and Other Stories*?

(I agree about the title.  And the cover art is great.)


----------



## Ian Whates

Thanks, Sabolich, and, Teresa, yes of course. 19 stories in all, 2 originals plus 17 others that have previously appeared in various venues including _Realms of Fantasy, Asimov's, Interzone, Strange Horizons, Lady Chrechill's Rosebud Wristlet_, etc. The majority are pieces published since *The Banquet of the Lord of Night *and there's no cross-over of material between the two collections.

Full contents:

1. Tanith Lee’s Intro 
2. Mr De Quincy and the Daughters of Madness
3. Mr Animation and the Wu Zhiang Zombies 
4. Necrochip 
5. The Flower of Tekheli 
6. Tycho and the Stargazer 
7. Indicating the Awakening of Persons Buried Alive 
8. Voivodoi 
9. On Windhover Down 
10. Troytown 
11. Woewater 
12. Blackthorn and Nettles 
13. The Water Cure 
14. All Fish and Dracula 
15. Who Pays 
16. Ikiryoh 
17. The Age of Ice 
18. La Malcontenta 
19. Dusking 
20. A Glass of Shadow


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Then I foresee that I will be ordering the paperback before very long.


----------



## Ian Whates

I can thoroughly recommend the book.  Editing these stories was a delight, and reminded me of just how good a writer Liz is.

If you do decide to order a copy, Teresa (and this applies to anyone on the Chrons) please PM me, and I'll arrange a special 'Chronicles discount'.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I'm still very interested in this book, because I know what an _amazing_ writer Liz Williams is.  I'm just waiting until I have some ready money so I can take advantage of that discount you are offering.  


17 new stories by this particular author are just too good to pass up.


----------



## Ian Whates

A fabulous review of Liz's collection 'A Glass of Shadow' has just been posted on the Strange Horizons site. Usually, even in highly positive reviews, there are one or two comments I'd take issue with, but this time I'm not saying a word.

http://www.strangehorizons.com/reviews/2012/04/a_glass_of_shad.shtml


----------

